# Dropped my new HTC cell phone battery in water!!!



## dual layer dvd (Aug 20, 2008)

Water-Damage sticker indicator turned red - *CHECK*
Battery seems unresponsive and won't charge - *CHECK*

Is there any hope for me!? Can I use the old 'rice in a bowl' trick... or am I 100% outta' luck when the battery becomes wet? I wouldn't think (*ONCE DRIED*) water would irreversibly damage a batteries ability to charge???

*THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP!*


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi there

Opps... water and electricity don't mix too well as you have found out.

Most electronic stuff will survive a dunking in water if certain actions are taken immediately. The prime action is to remove all electricity.

In the case of a battery, it is not possible to 'remove the electricity'. what is probably happened is that water has ingressed inside the battery case, causing the etching way of the internal contacts.

The only thing you can try is to put the battery in a warm dry place for 48 hours or so and see if that works.

If all else fails, make a note of the battery number and do an Ebay or Google search for that number and get a new battery - they are quite cheap these days... I have 2 spares for my HTC phone that i can also use in a small GPS tracker that I use as well..

Good luck :wave:


----------



## dual layer dvd (Aug 20, 2008)

Ahhhhh, blast it all! lol 

Thanks a lot for responding... I didn't think the "put it in a bowl of rice stand-by would work," but at least I have an extra laying around, so I'm not without the use of my cell phone until a new one came in the mail.

I don't think my insurance policy with Verizon covers batteries, although I did put in a manf. warranty nadset replacement email last week, because the Touch Pro is REALLY acting up, and it is still under 1yr warranty so I don't have to pay the deductible.


----------

